# Micro-Top - 5’ Squares made with ¼” tape



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a project we completed where the home owner wanted the look of 5’ Squares Stone.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job and cool project Michael.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I want your knowledge. You will be assimilated, resistance is futile.


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

I’m a phone call away, Straight Lines


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

this kind of work never fails to amaze me. :yes:
Nice Job!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats swweet,:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hey Michael, What do you think about SimStain? I have been using this for a few years and like it.. Of course, I only do a few jobs a year....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Let me know when you are working around Portland/Vancouver, I would love to come see your work. I'm in Vanc,WA. Good stuff, very good stuff.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Really cool, i actually thought the third pic down was "finished"


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

*For Paradigmzz & JohnPaint*

Paradigmzz – I haven’t used SimStain. I mainly use Floric and Kemiko for my stains.

JohnPaint – I will let you know when we have one in your area. We travel a lot, and these photos are from a project in Santa Rosa – Today 80% of my work is focused on helping other contractors expand their business. 

Decorative Concrete is in high demand, and painting contractors with proper training can get some of this work. You do not need to be a concrete contractor. Most concrete guys don’t a clue what we do, and will be the first to admit it! We are a decorative concrete company. Once the concrete cures (30+ days) that’s when we go to work…


----------

